# What's your most durable flashlight?



## Big_Ed (Sep 24, 2006)

Of all the flashlights you personally own, which one is the most durable? It doesn't matter if it's led or incandescent(although I suspect most will be led), what the runtime is, or what type of batteries it uses, just which one of yours will take a beating and still light up when you turn it on? Of all of mine (over 180 flashlights in my collection), I'd say the Inova X5 is the most durable. No lens to break, recessed led's, durable aluminum body.

So what's yours?


----------



## skalomax (Sep 24, 2006)

I Would have to Say... My Surefire L4!!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 24, 2006)

My experiences aren't very difinitive but my Nightcutter Sports are really tough for some of the same reasons you like the X5. (I've got a sterile HAIII Nat X5 but I rarely use it -- it's more an object of worship.  )

The Sports were cheap, independantly tested and probably the _shortest_ 2x123 light ever mass produced. I accidently ran one through a full washing machine cycle and it never took a drop.


----------



## xdanx (Sep 24, 2006)

Probably my Inova X5, then my Surefire L6.


----------



## JimM (Sep 24, 2006)

Big_Ed said:


> Of all the flashlights you personally own, which one is the most durable? It doesn't matter if it's led or incandescent(although I suspect most will be led), what the runtime is, or what type of batteries it uses, just which one of yours will take a beating and still light up when you turn it on? Of all of mine (over 180 flashlights in my collection), I'd say the Inova X5 is the most durable. No lens to break, recessed led's, durable aluminum body.
> 
> So what's yours?


My PT40 took a beating the last time we had some minor flooding to deal with. I had lithium batteries in it which probably gave me longer run time, and made it lighter to carry. I had it on a lanyard around my wrist. It spent enough time in the water and mud, bouncing off rocks, to convince me of its merit.
Jim


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 24, 2006)

I would guess that my Peak Kilmanjaro is the most durable I own. The Elektro Lumens Blaster 1R is built like a tank, but it has the plastic optic and click switch.


----------



## Illum (Sep 24, 2006)

inovas....


----------



## carrot (Sep 24, 2006)

My Fenix L1P and Minimag AA have taken the most abuse out of every light I own. My A2 has seen some cosmetic damage from dropping it, but nowhere near as much as the L1P and Minimag. I figure the Inova X5 would be able to take a beating, but I've treated it pretty nicely.


----------



## fnmag (Sep 24, 2006)

Inova X5T. Has taken a real beating day in and out yet every time I twist the endcap, voila!


----------



## Geddinight (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to say the most durable I've used so far is my first magcharger. I used it everyday for almost 18 yrs until a buddy needed the lens as his broke. He has yet to replace the lens and I keep forgetting to ask him. I just took a new magcharger out of the box and started using it. Both have gone through alot.

My Inova X5 is quite a bit newer and doesn't face as many harsh conditions. I do agree that it looks like it will outlast any light I've seen to date.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 24, 2006)

I suppose it would probably be my Peak 3LED Matterhorn. This is one of the original models with the recessed LEDs that they had to change due to the similarity to Inovas. Following this might be the old standard Infinity.

Geoff


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 24, 2006)

The standard Infinity came into my mind, too.


----------



## Led-Ed (Sep 24, 2006)

My trusty old surefire L4 has been through hell-dropped several times on concrete and dairy brick withstood industrial cleaning solutions , been left on while not in the hand.
I can't really vouch for any other light I have being beaten so excepting my 1st ARC LSL-P which eventually had to be rebuilt after the same use/abuse.


----------



## nerdgineer (Sep 24, 2006)

Aside from 2 Kroll switch failures and a few burnt out LEDs in Xnova AA's, I've had no significant flashlight failures. Of the many lights which haven't failed me, the one which took the most abuse was my EDC Dorcy 1AAA (with upgraded LED) which got beat up in my pocket, dropped, and went through a wash and dry cycle once. Never missed a beat (once i had let it dry out). 

I don't know the others wouldn't have done as well, they just haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 24, 2006)

Gotta be the Inova X5T, what's to break on that puppy?

Honourable mention for my trusty old Arc AAA that's just been donated to my younger brother after several years flawless service as my keychain light...I expect he will also get many years out of it..and he has a habbit of maltreating stuff!







CFU


----------



## woodrow (Sep 25, 2006)

My inova x5, no question. There are lights I use more, but its the only one that I laugh instead of cringe when I drop it. Because I know it will still work.


----------



## pizzaman (Sep 25, 2006)

Keychain light- ARC AAA

Pocket light- Inova X5T

Full size- 2C MagLED with plastic lens and custom HAIII finish.

TR


----------



## AtomSphere (Sep 25, 2006)

My old C3 (sold) and Q3 are tough buggers.... The C3 didn't break a single P90 filament after extremely rough usage.

My Q3 broke its clip after being thrown on concrete repetatively


----------



## ringzero (Sep 25, 2006)

Justrite 4D Headlamp, over 36 years old. Still works, but rarely used these days. Used over more years, and for more cumulative hours, than any other light I currently own. Looks like hell, because it sustained an amazing amount of abuse during its long career.

Several Mags, 2C and 2D versions both, over twenty years old. They look like they've been to hell and back, but they all still work. Still used around the house, but only occasionally these days.

Streamlight Pocketmate 2AAA, about twenty years old. Has seen a lot of rough use, been dropped many times. Still works, although rarely used these days.

Mag Solitaire 1AAA has been on various keyrings for over sixteen years. Still carried daily. Half the anodize is gone. Has been submerged, stepped on, and buried in mud and sand. Has been through washing machines a few times. Carried as a backup to my primary pocket light, that Solitaire has never failed to light when I really needed it. Had to put in a new bulb maybe two or three times in sixteen years.


----------



## Long John (Sep 25, 2006)

I would say my Barbolight U-04

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## glockboy (Sep 25, 2006)

Surefire L5.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 25, 2006)

My Blaster-1R 2D LED


----------



## jboydjr (Sep 25, 2006)

I know I should have a torch in the car, but...I almost always have my U2 with me. Thanks for bringing this to my attention, though. I should, at the very least (as I hate leaving lights in the car) throw an EternaLight in there, nonetheless. However, probably the best all around light for the car, IMAO, would be INOVA. I think you get a lot of bang for the buck with INOVA! It really is a great performer.

Jim


----------



## pilou (Sep 25, 2006)

Like many others have said, without a doubt, it is my X5T. You can't damage with a hammer, even if you hit its front. Those recessed LED are so well protected.


----------



## Galiphrey (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with the X5 being virtually indestructable, but I'll also throw a vote in for the Ultra-G.


----------



## SilverFox (Sep 25, 2006)

My work lights take a beating. They include:

LionHeart
HD45
8NX and a
Regulated TigerLight FBOP.

All continue to work in spite of repeated "immersions" in the industrial environment.

Tom


----------



## Mr_Light (Sep 25, 2006)

I have 2C and 2D Military Angle heads with PR based SMJLEDS in them that I bet would take quite a beating.


----------



## leukos (Sep 25, 2006)

Another vote for inova X5 and Infinities. I would also add my G2 with Luxeon III drop-in module.


----------



## Lurveleven (Sep 25, 2006)

Finding out which is most reliable is almost impossible, and I doub't anyone would want to run destructive tests on their lights to test reliability. In addition you would need a large sample of the same type of light.
It would be conjecture to state what light is most reliable without properly performed testing.
However, it is much easier, and IMO more interesting, to find out which lights are unreliable in normal use, e.g. failed switches, electronics, broken parts after fall, etc., since any such problems (hopefully) will be reported here on CPF if they are present.
I don't need to know which light is the most reliable, I only need to know that a light is reliable enough for my use.

Sigbjoern


----------



## Sixpointone (Sep 25, 2006)

It is tough to say which Light is my most durable.

I own three SureFire's and all have literally been problem free for me.

If I went by longevity, I'd have to vote for my MagCharger (I own two) and other than basic maintenence, I've never had any issues with them.


----------



## Lit Up (Sep 25, 2006)

JimM said:


> My PT40 took a beating the last time we had some minor flooding to deal with. I had lithium batteries in it which probably gave me longer run time, and made it lighter to carry. I had it on a lanyard around my wrist. It spent enough time in the water and mud, bouncing off rocks, to convince me of its merit.
> Jim



damn good little incandescent right there.


----------



## Coop57 (Sep 25, 2006)

Stream Light 4A Luxeon. One in each vehicle. I use it when parking vehicles at events. Takes a licking.


----------



## wmirag (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd guess that my Surefire G2 with BOG 3W LED is my most durable light. The LED makes it shock resistant and the body neither gets much damage nor shows the damage it does get.

W.


----------



## lrp (Sep 25, 2006)

Without question my McGizmo 27 LT.


----------



## Owen (Sep 25, 2006)

Big_Ed said:


> Of all the flashlights you personally own, which one is the most durable?


Longbow Mini and Micra.
I don't have it anymore, but the original Inova X5 was a stout little beast.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 25, 2006)

Fenix L1P. Daily use. NiMH batteries in it now. Still looks NIB except for dust on lense.


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an X5 and have to agree to its toughness. You could drive a truck over it and it'd still work. But I'd like to add my most recent purchase, Streamlights Survivor LED. I don't think you could drive a truck over it unless you missed the head/lens. But it sure is made nice and should take careless abuse in stride.


----------



## lightemup (Sep 26, 2006)

My most durable light in my opinion is either my Surefire L4 or Ultra-G. These pip my Surefire incandescents to the post because of their LED's, and my Gladius because my jury is still out as to the durability of its tailcap. 

I believe the L4 will work like the x5 i.e. if one of the batteries fail there will still be sufficient power to light it up(i.e. TW4 level of output). I haven't tried this though.

I am on the hunt for an Inova X5 as I miss the one I gave to a friend! If I still had mine it would definitely be on my list of most durable lights.


----------



## Supernam (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow, I'm glad I have an X5 and that others like it too. I have an SF L6 also, but I'm more afraid to drop it than with the X5, probably has to do with the cost factor. Also, the L6 has a large lens that can possibly break if dropped face down on rocks while camping or something.


----------



## JanCPF (Sep 26, 2006)

Barbolight U-15 - hands down.


----------



## Rob187 (Sep 26, 2006)

Arc AAA Limited Edition. By a mile.


----------



## lightemup (Sep 26, 2006)

Supernam: I know what you mean about not wanting to drop an expensive light! Within reason though I think the L6 is VERY robust. And if the bezel does break under normal use it is covered by the "if you break it we fix it warranty!" 

Rob: I have a new version ArcAAA Prem that is pretty robust and been 100% reliable so far but I had an older version NIB Arc AAA LE go belly up on me when I was camping. It lit up intermittently and half the time would not turn on (i.e. I would have to wait 5 minutes or so and try twisting again). I ended up tossing it because I didn't want an unreliable light and I didn't want to give someone else my problem. If i'd known Arc was going to go back into business I would have held onto it and seen if I could get it repaired (Doh!)


----------



## chesterqw (Sep 26, 2006)

umm.... the pelican super sabre lite?


----------



## WNG (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmmm, I guess I'd need to categorize my answer.
My 3D and 4D Mags from the mid 80's-early 90's are most durable usage lights. Both survived alky leakages, lot's of abuse and rough times. Held up very well and work beautifully. They sat around when LEDs first hit the scene, but now the 3D sports a Lux-I PR drop-in from Dorcy's Craftsman Endurable, and sees a lot of use again.
The 4D awaits a Hotlips mod with a K2 or overdriven Lux-III.

The most durable new light, waiting for time to tell if it's indeed durable, is my Blaster-3P. From the looks, it may outlast me.

Non metal most durable is my little Pelican Mitylite 2AAA Xenon. Basically a small diver's light capable of some serious depths. And a thanks to General Tool for providing me with another one. My first one is 20 years old.


----------



## paulr (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess I'll vote for my Tek-Tite Trek 4. It's lightweight plastic but very tough, with strong threads; waterproof to something like 1000 feet; direct drive (resistor limited) with 4 leds, so even if one or more leds burns out, the light is still working. Alternatively the Trek Lithium which has just one led and is direct drive from a 3.6 volt computer memory cell (AA sized). It might be more impact resistant just because there's less battery mass banging around inside (the Treks use three AA's).


----------



## taiji (Sep 26, 2006)

LedXtreme Predator. If I were to tie two lights together and make them like nunchucks, this is the light I would put up againts other flashlight nunchucks.


----------



## Meduza (Sep 26, 2006)

Elektrolumens Blaster 3P, really built like a tank!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Sep 26, 2006)

Uhm, perhaps ArcAAA, or my Tri-lux 2D mag. It's got no driver, it's DD so I would say it's the most reliable for taking impacts/etc. Runtime is 1hr 40mins. 3 NiMH C's. Plastic lens. The batteries might get crushed from drops to the bezel/tailcap (happened once, batteries run ok, but self discharge quicker now). But other then that it's the most simple/durable light I have. The ArcAAA is durable but might get crushed where the 2D mag mod might survive.


----------



## Owen (Sep 26, 2006)

lightemup said:


> I had an older version NIB Arc AAA LE go belly up on me when I was camping. It lit up intermittently and half the time would not turn on (i.e. I would have to wait 5 minutes or so and try twisting again). I ended up tossing it because I didn't want an unreliable light and I didn't want to give someone else my problem. If i'd known Arc was going to go back into business I would have held onto it and seen if I could get it repaired (Doh!)


Shame you tossed it. This was a common problem for awhile. I don't remember what caused it, but Arc replaced the lights that had it. My original Arc AAA-P had to be sent back, but the replacement has been 100% reliable in the several years since. Even goes through the wash occasionally, when it gets left in a pocket. 
I listed my Longbows earlier, but my Ultra-G and Arc AAA-P have proven reliable over the long run. They're just not as well-built or robust as the Longbows(neither is anything else I've seen), so didn't get my "most durable" vote, though I doubt the difference will ever be noticed.


----------



## Glock40 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would agree with everyone about the x5. But mine has had a very easy life so far.

My mag 2d LED has had the most abuse. It rides on the pack on my atv on long rides just throwed in there with other tools. been caked in mud several times and i put it in the sink and wash it off. Just keeps on going. I was glad i had it on the last ride i went on. One guy fliped his ride and injured his knee after dark. We had to try to carry him up a hill in the woods in the dark. Of course i was the only one that had a flashlight, and of course i had about 4. All you guys would have been so proud.


----------



## Big_Ed (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow, lots of lights in common here. I also think the CMG Infinity Ultra is just about as durable as any light. The Mags are very durable too.


----------



## BigBaller (Sep 26, 2006)

I cant comment much on my Surefires's durability because I baby them too much but my Rock River 2AAA toss around light is a true workhorse. I've knocked it onto hard concrete plenty of times straight onto the head, dead stop, ouch. Just another scratch, still keeps on shining... I'd hate to do the same with my M2 but I bet it could take it from that angle of impact.


----------



## LifeNRA (Sep 26, 2006)

Meduza said:


> Elektrolumens Blaster 3P, really built like a tank!


I agree. I have a Blaster II that Wayne upgraded to a Lux 3 and new optics for me a couple of years ago. I have dropped it several times including on the cement. Very tough light and runs forever on a set of batteries. It just keeps going and going. I love it.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not really sure, since only one has really been beaten and battered. It's my Nuwai ALX-053 "5w Nitestar", which I got nearly three years ago. It's been dropped onto concrete and asphalt dozens of times. It's even been accidently thrown, about 10 feet, onto concrete. The bezel isn't even completely round anymore! It still works great and is the light that I consider to be my most durable.


----------



## Concept (Sep 27, 2006)

It would be my L2 now.

Solid/Chunky little light.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll chime in with my INOVA X5.

Very rugged and hard wearing and reliable. Just as it should be.

However, an honourable mention for my Fliklite Marine Lux III. It's had a lot more bashes and abuses - sea dunking, sand, rolled down gravel slopes, dropped onto road, rained on, batteries left to die whilst on etc (I used to mount it on my bicycle). It's always been reliable and is now pretty battered to say the least. The only problem with it is the switch, which has no lock out and has, in the past, come on in my pocket or holster without me noticing it - OUCH! It gets quite hot after a bit. But a very fine light and one of those 'find it in the drawer and love it for a day or two' type lights.


Another good one from Rob!!


Be lucky...


----------



## iced_theater (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd say my old 32 led Chinese light. I put my lights through their paces if they are used at work *railroad carman*. It has no lens as the led's are recessed into a piece of aluminum. It's been through rain, cold, heat, mutilation when I wanted to see the led's on the board, ran into onto metal countless times and keeps on chugging along.

I'm planning on buying a Surefire L7 sometime and I hope it's as durable as that Chinese light has been.


----------



## InFlux (Sep 27, 2006)

27 LT!


----------



## turbodog (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd say

surefire L4
hds with the lexan lens
uk 4aa eled


----------



## thelightdude (Sep 27, 2006)

My L1 and Ultra-G.


----------



## Coop57 (Sep 27, 2006)

I gonna have to change my nomination to my SF E2E/K1. Built like a brick s house.


----------

